# Dear Colnagophiles: Which steel frame do I want?



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Decided my winter project is going to involve acquiring and building a Colnago steel frame.

I am not very familiar with the different vintages, and which one would best suit me, so I thought I would seek some suggestions.

I am 5-11, 170 lbs, 32.5" bike inseam. I currently ride a 56.5cm top tube with a 100mm stem, and compact bar. I believe a 55cm TT with 110 stem would be fine as well.

I would like to use it for longer 50-100 mile weekend charity rides, etc. I deal with some choppy roads here in Michigan...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

If you're beholden to a Colnago, you have about one option. The Master 30th. If you are willing to open your options of similar quality, I'd suggest look into De Rosa Nuovo Classico or Primato, Tommasini Techno or Sintesi, maybe a Ciocc San Cristobal. All these are new frames using some updated tube sets but made in the same classic way. Expect to pay 2k and up.

You could also go with a smaller US frame such as a Sachs or Kellogg. Not cheap either, but excellent quality. May be a longer wait to get one.

If you are open to real vintage options, the sky is the limit.Quality varies especially with the paint. You have to know what you are buying since there were some standards that changed through the years with spacing and thread types. Prices have sky-rocketed on vintage frames. You can expect to pay close to 1k for any of the top models from the big Italian names.

brewster


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

brewster said:


> If you're beholden to a Colnago, you have about one option. The Master 30th. If you are willing to open your options of similar quality, I'd suggest look into De Rosa Nuovo Classico or Primato, Tommasini Techno or Sintesi, maybe a Ciocc San Cristobal. All these are new frames using some updated tube sets but made in the same classic way. Expect to pay 2k and up.
> 
> You could also go with a smaller US frame such as a Sachs or Kellogg. Not cheap either, but excellent quality. May be a longer wait to get one.
> 
> ...


Curious, why is he limited to the Master 30th? There are huge number of vintage master frames in a range of conditions on a quick look on the fleabay


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

brewster said:


> If you're beholden to a Colnago, you have about one option. The Master 30th. If you are willing to open your options of similar quality, I'd suggest look into De Rosa Nuovo Classico or Primato, Tommasini Techno or Sintesi, maybe a Ciocc San Cristobal. All these are new frames using some updated tube sets but made in the same classic way. Expect to pay 2k and up.
> 
> You could also go with a smaller US frame such as a Sachs or Kellogg. Not cheap either, but excellent quality. May be a longer wait to get one.
> 
> ...


I should have indicated that I am open to a pre-loved frame, or New Old Stock.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

At this point I am leaning towards a late 90's Tecnos in a 56cm. I think I would also be happy with anything in the Master series too ... it's now just a matter of finding one in the right condition, with a paint scheme that I like.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of great pre-loved Nagos on Ebay.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

L_Johnny said:


> Curious, why is he limited to the Master 30th? There are huge number of vintage master frames in a range of conditions on a quick look on the fleabay


The options suggested were new frames still being produced. Of course, flea bay holds many used options. He hadn't indicated yet if he was open to that route.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My wife rides a 1998 Technos (in AD10, yum). 
Beautiful frame, but weren't it's reception a bit mixed? Light, but a bit on the soft side compared to the Master of the time?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

how would a master compare to today's steels? (columbus spirit, etc)


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Go for a pre-76 Super or 75-78 Mexico. Real Steel. Have examples of both I love.

The Master Olympic with the Gilco tubing rises too harsh for choppy roads. Have one I love. but the roads in Switzerland are smooth except the occasional cattle-guard.

OR

<shameless-advertisement>you want this Titanium one I've got for sale up on EBay right now. No rust issues, except the fork, but if I were to keep it I'd put a carbon fork on it and it'll ride forever. MUCH NICER RIDE THAN STEEL.

Colnago Oval Master Titanio Campagnolo Chorus - Never Ridden New Condition | eBay

View attachment 265037

<shameless-advertisement>


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ah! Spinaci!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

brewster said:


> You could also go with a smaller US frame such as a Sachs or Kellogg


Sachs isn't taking any more orders.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

morgan1819 said:


> Decided my winter project is going to involve acquiring and building a Colnago steel frame.
> 
> I am not very familiar with the different vintages, and which one would best suit me, so I thought I would seek some suggestions.
> 
> ...


IMO

The Master X-Light is regarded as the high-water mark for Colnago steel frames. There may have been better in some ways, but it was the ne plus ultra in its time.

Colnago steel frames aren't the ideal pick for poor road surfaces...


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Best frames...*

What 'steel frames' or 'frames'(in the roadbike category) are the ideal pick for poor road surfaces? Or, best frames in different aspects...?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I've owned various Masters, Supers, a Nuovo Mexico and Extreme Power over the years.

My favorite steel Colnago until recently was a Tecnos.

Highly recommended! 

This is the one I currently enjoy, a 93/94 Colnago Elegant built from Columbus EL-OS.

Probably my favorite Columbus steel, after Spirit.

Not so easy to find in the "Wordperfect" scheme, but a great riding bicycle.

Sorry for the "dark" pics. Will update when I get a chance.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Colnago steel frames aren't the ideal pick for poor road surfaces...[/QUOTE]

My Superissimo was once described as "rides like a shopping cart" - no that bad, really, but a lot less forgiving than my IF.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

Just noticed this post. I've owned something like 14 Colnagos (8 right now). Steel ones were a Master with Street fork and two Tecnos, both with Precisa forks and threaded headsets from the 90s. I'm close to 6'2", prefer 59s with about 9 cm drop to the bars.

Of the three I own, I prefer the Master but not by much. IIRC, the Tecnos was basically the same frame as the Master with one cheaper tube (seat tube?). I like the lighter weight of the Street but both it and Precisa work well. Like all my other Colnagos, I can ride these bikes over the chip seal roads south of town and feel comfortable going downhill at 75-80 km/hr without being afraid or too jarred by the lousy pavement.

Personally, I wouldn't hesitate to buy either a Tecnos or Master if I saw a paint job I liked. I don't think I'd go below the Tecnos because I'm just not a fan of cheaper tubing.

My Master is my winter bike, last year (lightly used frame for just under $1,000 on eBay). I'll also take it if I have to throw a couple of bikes in the trunk if my wife and I are traveling since I wouldn't want to wreck the paint on one of my carbon bikes.

As for ride, I find both the Master and Tecnos OK. However, I prefer the ride of my C40s. My EP with wider rims and softer tires rides pretty well too but I'd give the Master the edge on that one over rough roads. My son, who's a lot bigger and heavier than me rides the Tecnos and hasn't complained about it being too soft. I bought him a C50 the right size last year to try to get my Mapei Tecnos back and he won't give it up.


----------

